# Juices Monster Clown Loaches-new pics oct 10th



## JUICE

i thought i would redo my loach thread as well since ... you know [email protected]!


----------



## eternity302

OMG!! They're huge!! Beautiful!!! ahhh.. i wish i had some!


----------



## JUICE




----------



## JUICE

ok here are a couple i shot today ! , these guys are like my puppies now , always begging for food , and playing [email protected]! a real pleasure to watch ....


----------



## eternity302

Never knew they'd be okay with stingrays! =)


----------



## Chappy

Awesome collection - they look great !


----------



## simont

justin man.. this just gets me sad!!! damn it!!!! lol! i want my loaches again!!! soo damn bad!!! snap! but i'll get some more eventually! but such nice loaches my friend!


----------



## Ursus sapien

nice group shots


----------



## Adz1

some nice shots of some huge loaches....
very nice Juice.


----------



## JUICE

simont said:


> justin man.. this just gets me sad!!! damn it!!!! lol! i want my loaches again!!! soo damn bad!!! snap! but i'll get some more eventually! but such nice loaches my friend!


thanks bro !!

i could not imagine going through what you did , with my guys [email protected]! so i wont ..lol

anytime come visit [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

hey charles any idea what kind of catfish is the little guy in pic 2 and 3 of todays pics ??


----------



## marcincan

Awesome Loaches!!! I ended up getting 7 of these awesome fish because of your Original Thread and now they play with my herd of various synodontis cat fish 

They really live up to their name they are clowns !!

Cheers


----------



## beN

again, those are some nice shots !


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> again, those are some nice shots !


thanks buddy [email protected]! 

sometimes i just get lucky , snap and shoot ..


----------



## thefishwife

Excellent collection of clown's! How many in total now? They are quite entertaining, I love watching my 2.


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> Awesome collection - they look great !


thanks shelly [email protected]! how are yours doing ??


----------



## Chappy

JUICE said:


> thanks shelly [email protected]! how are yours doing ??


They're doing great but I've finally decided to get rid of them all and turn the tank into another discus tank. The problem is - I've ALWAYS kept clowns and botias because I find them so entertaining and passing them on to someone else is going to be tough, especially my 11 year old yellow tail botia. Sometimes the distance between deciding and doing is VERY long


----------



## gimlid

thanks Juice. Sweet fish for sure.


----------



## JUICE

thefishwife said:


> Excellent collection of clown's! How many in total now? They are quite entertaining, I love watching my 2.


thanks kim 

for now i have 6 larger loaches , smallest at 6 inches biggest close to 11 

but who knows that number could change


----------



## JUICE

news pics i shot this afternoon ..


----------



## Chappy

Your fish always look great, Justin, but those clown loaches of yours are perfect - just the right shape. Awesome, buddy


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> Your fish always look great, Justin, but those clown loaches of yours are perfect - just the right shape. Awesome, buddy


you make me blush shelly ..lol 

so how big are yours ? and when do they need new homes ??


----------



## beN

love the loaches juice..that little tig is pretty cute in there also!


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> love the loaches juice..that little tig is pretty cute in there also!


thanks ben

good eye , that tig looks tiny hey .. 

the loaches swim by it and create a wave and piss it off ..lol , funny to watch


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Looking really nice Justin!!!


----------



## L!$A

Good looking loaches Justin


----------



## target

Man, those clowns are huge. Nice work.


----------



## m_class2g

nice loaches. they all look fat and healthy!


----------



## JUICE

m_class2g said:


> nice loaches. they all look fat and healthy!


ya thanks mike 

they are super fat and healthy , never stop begging for lbw ..lol , its like crack to them ..


----------



## Chappy

JUICE said:


> so how big are yours ? and when do they need new homes ??


I've been growing them out in a 15 gallon tank filtered by an Eheim 2217 to encourage stunted growth....cheaper to feed that way 

They are WAY too small for you - going to their new home, hopefully, very soon.


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> I've been growing them out in a 15 gallon tank filtered by an Eheim 2217 to encourage stunted growth....cheaper to feed that way
> 
> They are WAY too small for you - going to their new home, hopefully, very soon.


ya im only looking for jumbos ..thats for sure


----------



## Chappy

JUICE said:


> ya im only looking for jumbos ..thats for sure


You'll like this - I had someone email me to tell me I was cruel for keeping loaches in a 15 gallon tank just to keep them stunted so I could cheap out on food costs!!!! Sorry folks, I was just trying to be funny.


----------



## hondas3000

Embersmom said:


> You'll like this - I had someone email me to tell me I was cruel for keeping loaches in a 15 gallon tank just to keep them stunted so I could cheap out on food costs!!!! Sorry folks, I was just trying to be funny.


lol, for real? loaches grow really slow so no need to stunt them, other more serious then you think .


----------



## snowflakie

I really like this ones markings! Something to look for, I don't have one that looks like this yet... 

They look fab Justin. I can't wait to get mine into a bigger tank and start fattening them up!


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> You'll like this - I had someone email me to tell me I was cruel for keeping loaches in a 15 gallon tank just to keep them stunted so I could cheap out on food costs!!!! Sorry folks, I was just trying to be funny.


ya its kinda funny how serious ppl take things sometimes ..

like with other pets , calling them fat ! ? could be a negative ...but with fish we take it as a compilment ?


----------



## Brisco007

poor clown loaches, no substrate? its like they are living in a glass cell


----------



## JUICE

Brisco007 said:


> poor clown loaches, no substrate? its like they are living in a glass cell


they look pretty happy tho ? dont ya think


----------



## hondas3000

Brisco007 said:


> poor clown loaches, no substrate? its like they are living in a glass cell


as long as they are in group, they will be happy with or without substrate.


----------



## King-eL

Brisco007 said:


> poor clown loaches, no substrate? its like they are living in a glass cell


Lol! All fish that are living in an aquariums regardless of the size or how many in a tank even with substrates or with other decors they are in a glass cell. We humans imprison fish for our own pleasure.

Juice's CL are in top condition.


----------



## Chappy

Brisco007 said:


> poor clown loaches, no substrate? its like they are living in a glass cell


Okay - I'm just curious....was this a joke? "Glass cell"? Hardly!

I never give much thought to my discus being in a barebottom tank because they aren't bottom dwellers, but since I moved my loaches to a b/b tank, they seem to be MUCH happier. Loaches aren't exactly normal fish. Ask 10 people and you'll get 10 different opinions, but clown loaches are "scaleless" fish. It's not entirely true since only their heads truly have no scales....the rest of their body is covered in extremely small scales. That's one of the reasons why you have to be so careful when you medicate loaches. Anyhow, a lot of substrate that people use actually irriate and scratch them. These guys also like clean water. VERY clean water, so a barebottom tank - IN MY OPINION - is the best way to keep them. Provide them with plants, driftwood, caves, whatever. But referring to a barebottom tank as a "glass cell" is the LAST thing I'd call it.


----------



## JUICE

King-eL said:


> Lol! All fish that are living in an aquariums regardless of the size or how many in a tank even with substrates or with other decors they are in a glass cell. We humans imprison fish for our own pleasure.
> 
> Juice's CL are in top condition.


thanks buddy !


----------



## JUICE

some more shots


----------



## eternity302

Wow!!! They look awesome!!! Love your ripsaw!!


----------



## JUICE

eternity302 said:


> Wow!!! They look awesome!!! Love your ripsaw!!


haha thanks

i love the itt in the 3rd pic , going all sideways . such a funny fish


----------



## eternity302

LOL! Do your loaches seriously line up like that all the time? HAHA!!! That's hilarious!!11


----------



## JUICE

eternity302 said:


> LOL! Do your loaches seriously line up like that all the time? HAHA!!! That's hilarious!!11


yup thats the loach motel in my tank , its even more strange when they do it in the size order , from biggest to smallest ...


----------



## eternity302

LoL! They would look delicious deep friend =) yes.. they look like frenchfries to me all lined up!

And look.. your FRT trying to line up too! LOL! Luv that little guy!


----------



## JUICE

a few more , they are posing for me today


----------



## bigfry

They look like rockets under a jet fighter's wing waiting to be deployed.

Nice loaches!



JUICE said:


> some more shots


----------



## eternity302

LOL!!!! You need more though!!
WOW!! you're creative!


----------



## beN

looking good juice!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The fish look very happy to be in there. Always nice to see happy healthy big fish.


----------



## Chappy

JUICE said:


>


There's ALWAYS one that's got to do it HIS way!!!  They look AWESOME - best jumbo loaches I've ever seen.


----------



## thefishwife

wow really nice Justin!!! they look fantastic.


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> There's ALWAYS one that's got to do it HIS way!!!  They look AWESOME - best jumbo loaches I've ever seen.


thanks ..


----------



## JUICE

thefishwife said:


> wow really nice Justin!!! they look fantastic.


thanks kim ..


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> There's ALWAYS one that's got to do it HIS way!!!  They look AWESOME - best jumbo loaches I've ever seen.


HERE is your weekly updATE shelly ...


----------



## JUICE

kinda strange one pic didnt show up ? oh well these guys are true CLOWNS !!


----------



## target

Man, those guys are huge. They look so cool.


----------



## beN

justin , they are still to small..you need a bigger one


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> justin , they are still to small..you need a bigger one


DUDE if anything they need a diet , jenny craig or sumthing ?LOL

these pics are a every morning activity ,until they are fed ..


----------



## JUICE

target said:


> Man, those guys are huge. They look so cool.


ya thanks , they a got some size to them ..


----------



## beN

JUICE said:


> DUDE if anything they need a diet , jenny craig or sumthing ?LOL
> 
> these pics are a every morning activity ,until they are fed ..


how big do these guys really get...do they ever stop ???


----------



## Chappy

Thanks, Justin! You made my day  I miss waking up to my clowns doing their dolphin dance for me , but I know they are VERY happy with their Uncle Bill  . Instead, now I wake up to scrapping, spawning discus 

Your loaches are just the perfect size.....anyone want to see a fat loach, here - have a look at Marge and Basil:

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/photos/c/Chromobotia_macracanthus_marge.JPG/view

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/photos/c/chromobotia_macracanthus_belly.jpg/view


----------



## snowflakie

nice striping on the peachy ones Justin! I don't have ones that look like them yet... *contemplating stealing them* jking


----------



## JUICE

snowflakie said:


> nice striping on the peachy ones Justin! I don't have ones that look like them yet... *contemplating stealing them* jking


thanks ...

if you are looking to add some more , there is a store in vancouver has some nice 4-5 inch ones for 45 bucks ? Fantasy aquatic ..


----------



## beN

Embersmom said:


> Thanks, Justin! You made my day  I miss waking up to my clowns doing their dolphin dance for me , but I know they are VERY happy with their Uncle Bill  . Instead, now I wake up to scrapping, spawning discus
> 
> Your loaches are just the perfect size.....anyone want to see a fat loach, here - have a look at Marge and Basil:
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/photos/c/Chromobotia_macracanthus_marge.JPG/view
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/photos/c/chromobotia_macracanthus_belly.jpg/view


Now thats what Im talkin' about...beauty!!!


----------



## JUICE

yup ive seen those pics , the large one named marge is gone now .. but super huge .


----------



## snow

large marge was her name.... RIP the biggest loach ever seen...


----------



## hondas3000

Justin, maybe you can name your Marge too, who know some day it might be famous like this big marge. There is so many article about her, too bad she is RIP.


----------



## JUICE

hondas3000 said:


> Justin, maybe you can name your Marge too, who know some day it might be famous like this big marge. There is so many article about her, too bad she is RIP.


ya maybe david ..

i have noticed my guys growing quite a bit lately , its gonna take some time before they get that big , when the black stripes start to split , you know you have some big loaches .....


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> Thanks, Justin! You made my day  I miss waking up to my clowns doing their dolphin dance for me , but I know they are VERY happy with their Uncle Bill  . Instead, now I wake up to scrapping, spawning discus
> 
> Your loaches are just the perfect size.....anyone want to see a fat loach, here - have a look at Marge and Basil:
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/photos/c/Chromobotia_macracanthus_marge.JPG/view
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/photos/c/chromobotia_macracanthus_belly.jpg/view


wow ..bill has got to get a video of all them loaches [email protected]! 

how many does he have now ? like 25 ...


----------



## Aquaman

JUICE said:


> wow ..bill has got to get a video of all them loaches [email protected]!
> 
> how many does he have now ? like 25 ...


More like 45 ......all nice small and midsize...not BIG monsters like you have . 
But yea I should get a vid or 2 up of my tanks. Just that everything is unorganized right now. 
You should give me a call if your not workin...


----------



## JUICE

Aquaman said:


> More like 45 ......all nice small and midsize...not BIG monsters like you have .
> But yea I should get a vid or 2 up of my tanks. Just that everything is unorganized right now.
> You should give me a call if your not workin...


well i was only off by 20 or so .... 

my loaches are not monsters , they are mobsters ..hahaha


----------



## Chappy

JUICE said:


> well i was only off by 20 or so ....
> 
> my loaches are not monsters , they are mobsters ..hahaha


Hey Justin:
Get Bill to teach you how to get the clowns to dance on command.....I trusted him with my secret  !!!!


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> Hey Justin:
> Get Bill to teach you how to get the clowns to dance on command.....I trusted him with my secret  !!!!


i dont need it .. all it takes with my guys is a simple hand wave up and down and its on ..hahaha 

they are full now tho , belly of red wigglers from pat


----------



## Chappy

Have you seen the view count on this thread???!!!  That's CRAZY!!!!


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> Have you seen the view count on this thread???!!!  That's CRAZY!!!!


nope i have not , but im gonna now


----------



## JUICE

UPDATE : i just added 3 more jumbo loaches today .... they range in size from 8 to 10 inch [email protected]! didnt snap any pics yet , i wanna let them settle .. so this brings my total up to 5 JUmbos , and 5 large loaches .... oh ya [email protected]!


----------



## gimlid

Did you see the post of the 11" that is being bullied?


----------



## lo sai

hurry up with the pics man


----------



## JUICE

lo sai said:


> hurry up with the pics man


not gonna happen , they are super super skitish , its gonna take a while for them to feel at home [email protected]!


----------



## Chappy

Yeah......I'm watching  Looking forward to seeing the new beasties.


----------



## salhford

I really want to see this type of photography.I also can say this photography is very nice because on this picture the fish is very decent as well as in terms of the look it is very good and also gives a perfect for the viewers.I never seen this type of the fish on the photography.


----------



## JUICE

will try for some more pics tmrw [email protected]!


----------



## Chappy

Thanks, Justin!!!


----------



## clintgv

Those are some great looking loaches. Very colourful and healthy looking


----------



## JUICE

clintgv said:


> Those are some great looking loaches. Very colourful and healthy looking


thanks [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

here are a few pics of my fatty loaches ..>lol


----------



## pisces

very nice clown loach group


----------



## clintgv

wow they are really jumbo alright . I agree nice looking group you got there.


----------



## JUICE

clintgv said:


> wow they are really jumbo alright . I agree nice looking group you got there.


thanks [email protected]!


----------



## jay_leask

awesome! im going to be waiting a long time for mine to get that big


----------



## JUICE

jay_leask said:


> awesome! im going to be waiting a long time for mine to get that big


ya probally !! lol

thats why i pay more and get them huge [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

anybody with big loaches !! post here !!!!...


----------



## pisces

super love clown loaches !! i love them!!!


----------



## JUICE

pisces said:


> super love clown loaches !! i love them!!!


i dont see any pics ??? lol 

hey m_class ...lol


----------



## pisces

JUICE said:


> i dont see any pics ??? lol
> 
> hey m_class ...lol


haha, i dont have your big monster ( clown loaches) ! my just 5 " only! 
my smaller monster is clown knife 15 " and Fire Eel 17 " ! FRT 6" ....cant compare yours !!!


----------



## JUICE

pisces said:


> haha, i dont have your big monster ( clown loaches) ! my just 5 " only!
> my smaller monster is clown knife 15 " and Fire Eel 17 " ! FRT 6" ....cant compare yours !!!


lets see pics of the 5 incher !!


----------



## bigfry

Hey juice, 

Very nice torpedo jumbo clowns. How big is the biggest?


----------



## JUICE

bigfry said:


> Hey juice,
> 
> Very nice torpedo jumbo clowns. How big is the biggest?


well thanks ...without a tape measure on hand , im gonna say 11 inch for the biggest !! 

and just like king el says , they dont grow past the biggest one !!


----------



## JUICE

here are some super fat and jumbo loache shots


----------



## Peterchow

Amazing monsters !!!!

How big is your tank, Justin ????

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hondas3000

jumbo yes, but fat not yet . Seem like it the same size or bigger then your aro.


----------



## JUICE

Peterchow said:


> Amazing monsters !!!!
> 
> How big is your tank, Justin ????
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


thanks peter .. they are in a 210 same as yours , i will upgrade to a plywood monster tank once we get a house ..


----------



## Peterchow

JUICE said:


> thanks peter .. they are in a 210 same as yours , i will upgrade to a plywood monster tank once we get a house ..


Wow, A plywood monster tank - 1000 gal ?????
Lots of motivation + determination & acheivable !!!!!!!
Looking forward to see this happen.
Keep posting pictures to keep us excited !!!!!!


----------



## JUICE

Miss these monsters .... All of them


----------



## JUICE

loaches.....


----------



## m_class2g

JUICE said:


> loaches.....


Been a while Justin. Hope all is well. I think we're all missing our old collection. Hopefully we can rebuild in the near future!


----------



## m_class2g

Here's a vid of my jumbo loach. Measured him during a wc.


----------



## m_class2g

Better vid of the loach compared to his jumbo tank mates:


----------

